# CSST IAFC  LC1027



## cda (Apr 10, 2017)

Just passing it on, not asking for anything else:::


https://gallery.mailchimp.com/30594...c2f0eb8f5/IAFC_Position_Statement_2017.04.pdf

http://flashshield.gastite.com/docs/Gastite_FlashShield_JustTheFacts.pdf


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2017)

Discussion......Has it ever caused a fatality?   What is more important, requiring the bonding? Or this new standard? From what I know the manufacturers are trying to get back to no bonding for the "black stuff"....While I might agree that Flashshield may be the best product out there, seldom do people use "the best" of anything....


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2017)

steveray said:


> Discussion......Has it ever caused a fatality?   What is more important, requiring the bonding? Or this new standard? From what I know the manufacturers are trying to get back to no bonding for the "black stuff"....While I might agree that Flashshield may be the best product out there, seldom do people use "the best" of anything....




Because of a lightning strike and csst in a house, has there been deaths??

Yes 




http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/9202606


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2017)

No date on this



*HAS ANYONE EVER BEEN INJURED IN A FIRE CAUSED BY LIGHTNING DAMAGE TO CSST?*
No. There have been no deaths or injuries caused by CSST piping.


http://www.csstfacts.org/faq/


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2017)

Which is it? I am a skeptic on both sides of the discussion...Kind of like PVC venting for boilers and furnaces....Not really a good idea, but is it REALLY a problem?


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2017)

I do know about the Lubbock case

I was just posting about groups wanting to change code


----------

